# Sock yarn shawlette



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I knit this scarf/shawlette out of sale sock yarn. It can be worn with ruffle at the neck or upside down. I am attaching the pattern for anyone who is interested!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Such a pretty scarf. Love the festive colours.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

bonnielart12 said:


> I knit this scarf/shawlette out of sale sock yarn. It can be worn with ruffle at the neck or upside down. I am attaching the pattern for anyone who is interested!


Sorry I am unable to view or d/load anything except pdf's, but it does look
lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you. It is very pretty and I have it in my future projects.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for providing such detailed instructions for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bonnielart12 said:


> I knit this scarf/shawlette out of sale sock yarn. It can be worn with ruffle at the neck or upside down. I am attaching the pattern for anyone who is interested!


When offering patterns for download, it would be helpful to use either PDF file format or a more simple format like a TXT document.

PDF file format does not allow altering of the pattern...which is why most designers use this format.

TXT file format is very simple, does allow any editing or altering.

Jane


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

minniemo said:


> Sorry I am unable to view or d/load anything except pdf's, but it does look
> lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is the .pdf in a more condensed format.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very lovely! I love those vibrant colors!


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

lovely pattern, i just printed it out, and i'm going to try to make it, cross your fingers for me.thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here. Is there a way to send as pdf file? Thank you.



minniemo said:


> Sorry I am unable to view or d/load anything except pdf's, but it does look
> lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the pattern, will definitely make it as being in the southern hemisphere we are in early autumn now...thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you. Lovely scarf and great instructions.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What a lovely shawl and like the idea of being able to wear it 2 different ways. Thank you for taking the time to write this out and share. Love KPers.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry. I thought I had posted the .pdf, but attached the wrong file. Here is the .pdf. Remember, this is NOT my pattern. I just did the conversion for all of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for the followup.



GrannyH said:


> Sorry. I thought I had posted the .pdf, but attached the wrong file. Here is the .pdf. Remember, this is NOT my pattern. I just did the conversion for all of you.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely shawlette. Thank you for the pattern as well, and also, GrannyH, thank you for the pdf file so it could be downloaded.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That's lovely! I like the ruffle. Thanks for the pattern / download. 

For those who want to be able to edit the pattern, I just convert PDF to WORD so I have the pictures as well as all the text.

I love the colors!! Thanks again.
Marge


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks MKDesigner and all for sharing. I'm looking forward to trying it.



MKDesigner said:


> That's lovely! I like the ruffle. Thanks for the pattern / download.
> 
> For those who want to be able to edit the pattern, I just convert PDF to WORD so I have the pictures as well as all the text.
> 
> ...


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Love this shawlette. A question about amount of yarn used. 
In total how much (approx.) yarn did you use? I have a stash of Koigu KPPPM and would like to know how much I need. Thanks
Vera


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Vera, the yardage is listed in the pattern but I am guessing I only used about 600 yards total, I had some left of each color , but used more of the pink, so I would guess 300yds of pink, 150 each of the lime and purple. Have fun!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I read the pattern and knew that you had left over yarn. I just needed to know how much so I could sort through my stash to see what I would need. Your reply certainly helped. Thanks for the pattern.


----------

